# Rancillio steam wand



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Has anyone modified the steam wand to stop steam leaking from above the tip where it screws on to the wand. I find it introduces larger bubbles from here when I plunge the tip. What's the safest thing to use on the threads to seal this leak. PTFE tape or is this not sensible at higher temps?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't see why PTFE tape would be an issue at high temps.... Its used for domestic hot water plumbing and my hot taps can be scoldingly hot (I'm no expert by the way).

I'd give it a go - can't cause any harm?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> I can't see why PTFE tape would be an issue at high temps.... Its used for domestic hot water plumbing and my hot taps can be scoldingly hot (I'm no expert by the way).
> 
> I'd give it a go - can't cause any harm?


That's what I was thinking. I'll give it a go.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PTFE tape is fine, heat and potable water safe:good:


----------

